# Privacy error only on facebook



## bjballar41

I keep getting a privacy error only on facebook on google chrome. it worked fine earlier today. ive tried resetting time and nothing. says my connection is not private? anyone have any idea how to fix it?

also cant get on on my cell browser app still works tho. and thats on wifi and cell data


----------



## johnb35

This may help.

https://support.opendns.com/entries...not-private-or-Cannot-connect-to-the-real-www

What kind of browser addons do you have?


----------



## bjballar41

just adblock

ill take a look tho

ive had it on for a year or so tho no problems


----------



## bjballar41

i cant get it to even let me sign on to the app now i need to reset it but now when i try and go to the site it wants to verfiy im human and wants a credit card number and crap


----------



## johnb35

Scan your system for malware.  Run the adwcleaner, junkware removal tool and malwarebytes.  If you still have the issue then let me know.


----------



## bjballar41

i downloaded it but nothing came up just a coupon thing and i deleted it still didnt work


----------



## bjballar41

i still get notifications but wont pull up


----------



## bjballar41

Your account was sending spam, and for this reason it is temporarily blocked. To unlock your account, you must confirm that you are a real person and not a robot, and to prove you are the owner of the account. To do this, go through a simple verification procedure and fill out the form and submit it below. Immediately after that, your account will be unlocked. Please note that the data required for verification is not stored on facebook servers and used only to unlock your account. Thank you for your understanding.

thats what the facebook on the computer says when i go to the page

also on that page it wants me to verify by putting name and address and all and then credit card number but then when i try and go to support from google it comes up with the privacy thing


----------



## johnb35

I've never seen that before.  Try going to facebook using IE and see if it allows you.  You may need to uninstall and reinstall chrome.   You will get blocked from facebook if you comment too much.


----------



## bjballar41

i tried on firefox and it did samething i uninstalled ie

all this started i think when i commented on an old post with alot of post on it and now nothing works


----------



## bjballar41

i finally got logged on to facebook on the phone still working on computer


----------



## johnb35

If you are having issues, try doing a system restore back to a day when it was working fine.  I just have a feeling its a block though.


----------



## bjballar41

ill try that im backing up my pics and stuff now and wait till tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## bjballar41




----------



## bjballar41

Still happening. And that's on the phone


----------



## johnb35

Try using the phone but not on wifi.  Might have something to do with the modem/router.


----------



## bjballar41

I did do that and sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. Mostly works tho after being off Wi-Fi for a bit. Just tried it at my friends on Wi-Fi. It worked fine so something to do with my network Idk what tho


----------



## beers

Can you view the certificate itself to see specifically what might be the problem?


----------



## bjballar41




----------



## bjballar41

That's all I can see


----------



## bjballar41




----------



## bjballar41

This is what shows up on the actual computer tho


----------



## johnb35

I bet anything your facebook account was hacked into and has caused trouble.  Facebook doesn't accept payment to unlock your account.   That site is probably the bad facebook page. 

https://www.facebook.com/help/228372557180280


----------



## bjballar41

So now question is how do I fix it. Esp if it works from other places


----------



## bjballar41

Ok so i ran UVK ultra virus killer and it found some stuff after running one time got facebook back now this morning its back to i dont have a private connection


----------



## johnb35

What malware programs did you run yesterday?  You should have ran adwcleaner, junkware removal tool and malwarebytes, and OTL and posted the logs.  

So its working correctly now?


----------



## bjballar41

not quite its getting better i starte with uvk which runs a few of them together so i ran malwarebytes antimalware, super antispyware, rougekiller, kasperskytdsskiller, avast aswmbr scan, adwcleaner, junkware removal tool, and avast browser clean up.

first time i ran it it blocked some of them so i reran it and it still blocked a few i couldnt rerun it again yesterday cause i had to be out of town and didnt take it with me since it would do no good since it only happens on my network, im redoing it now. right now when i try and go to facebook nothing comes up on chrome it says this webpage is not available and firefox says it timed out


----------



## johnb35

Lets run combofix and see what it detects.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

*Combofix*


When the page loads click on the blue combofix download link next to the BleepingComputer Mirror.
Save the file to your windows desktop.  The combofix icon will look like this when it has downloaded to your desktop.





We are almost ready to start ComboFix, but before we do so, we need to take some preventative measures so that there are no conflicts with other programs when running ComboFix. At this point you should do the following:


Close all open Windows including this one. 

Close or disable all running Antivirus, Antispyware, and Firewall programs as they may interfere with the proper running of ComboFix. Instructions on disabling these type of programs can be found *here*.
Once these two steps have been completed, double-click on the ComboFix icon found on your desktop. Please note, that once you start ComboFix you should not click anywhere on the ComboFix window as it can cause the program to stall. In fact, when ComboFix is running, do not touch your computer at all. The scan could take a while, so please be patient.

Please click on I agree on the disclaimer window.
ComboFix will now install itself on to your computer. When it is done, a blue screen will appear as shown below.





ComboFix is now preparing to run. When it has finished ComboFix will automatically attempt to create a System Restore point so that if any problems occur while using the program you can restore back to your previous configuration. When ComboFix has finished creating the restore point, it will then backup your Windows Registry as shown in the image below.





Once the Windows Registry has finished being backed up, ComboFix will attempt to detect if you have the Windows Recovery Console installed. If you already have it installed, you can skip to this section and continue reading. Otherwise you will see the following message as shown below:





At the above message box, please click on the Yes button in order for ComboFix to continue. Please follow the steps and instructions given by ComboFix in order to finish the installation of the Recovery Console.

Please click on yes in the next window to continue scanning for malware.

ComboFix will now disconnect your computer from the Internet, so do not be surprised or concerned if you receive any warnings stating that you are no longer on the Internet. When ComboFix has finished it will automatically restore your Internet connection.

ComboFix will now start scanning your computer for known infections. This procedure can take some time, so please be patient.

While the program is scanning your computer, it will change your clock format, so do not be concerned when you see this happen. When ComboFix is finished it will restore your clock settings to their previous settings. You will also see the text in the ComboFix window being updated as it goes through the various stages of its scan. An example of this can be seen below.





When ComboFix has finished running, you will see a screen stating that it is preparing the log report.

This can take a while, so please be patient. If you see your Windows desktop disappear, do not worry. This is normal and ComboFix will restore your desktop before it is finished. Eventually you will see a new screen that states the program is almost finished and telling you the programs log file, or report, will be located at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When ComboFix has finished, it will automatically close the program and change your clock back to its original format. It will then display the log file automatically for you.  

Now you just click on the edit menu and click on select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Then come to the forum in your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.  


If for some reason, if you try to run a program or open a file and you get an error message saying "illegal operation attempted on a registry key that has been marked for deletion", please just reboot your pc and you'll be fine. 


In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log


----------



## bjballar41

ok will do letting this one finish up again then ill start that one and let you know  what i find.


----------



## bjballar41

ComboFix 15-03-09.01 - Brock 03/11/2015  22:31:13.1.4 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional   6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.6049.4388 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\users\Brock\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\programdata\Roaming
c:\users\Brock\Documents\~WRL0005.tmp
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2015-02-12 to 2015-03-12  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2015-03-12 02:38 . 2015-03-12 02:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2015-03-10 13:42 . 2015-03-10 13:42	--------	d-----w-	C:\SUPERDelete
2015-03-10 13:42 . 2015-03-10 13:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2015-03-10 13:42 . 2015-03-10 13:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2015-03-10 13:42 . 2015-03-10 13:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2015-03-10 12:00 . 2015-01-29 09:07	11910896	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{07D9E935-A4AF-41E9-ACEF-B7542B6030C5}\mpengine.dll
2015-03-10 05:22 . 2015-03-12 02:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2015-03-10 04:07 . 2015-03-12 01:40	37624	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\TrueSight.sys
2015-03-10 04:07 . 2015-03-10 05:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\RogueKiller
2015-03-10 04:05 . 2015-03-10 04:05	79064	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\wcovh.sys
2015-03-10 03:38 . 2015-03-11 23:19	129752	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-03-10 03:38 . 2015-03-11 23:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-03-10 03:38 . 2015-03-10 03:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Malwarebytes
2015-03-10 03:38 . 2014-11-21 10:14	63704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys
2015-03-10 03:38 . 2014-11-21 10:14	93400	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2015-03-10 03:38 . 2014-11-21 10:14	25816	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2015-03-10 03:32 . 2015-03-10 04:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\UVK
2015-03-10 03:32 . 2015-03-12 02:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\UVK - Ultra Virus Killer
2015-03-08 23:05 . 2015-03-12 02:15	--------	d-----w-	C:\AdwCleaner
2015-02-17 16:49 . 2015-01-09 03:14	91136	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wdi.dll
2015-02-17 16:49 . 2015-01-09 03:14	950272	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\perftrack.dll
2015-02-17 16:49 . 2015-01-09 03:14	29696	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\powertracker.dll
2015-02-17 16:49 . 2015-01-09 02:48	76800	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wdi.dll
2015-02-17 13:59 . 2015-02-17 13:59	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\SecureMedia
2015-02-17 13:59 . 2015-03-06 23:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Local\Sling_cache
2015-02-17 13:59 . 2015-03-06 23:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Sling
2015-02-11 15:22 . 2015-01-13 03:10	1190912	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2015-02-11 15:22 . 2015-01-13 02:49	1011200	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2015-02-11 15:20 . 2015-01-09 02:03	3201536	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2015-03-12 02:16 . 2014-02-12 03:56	45056	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\acovcnt.exe
2015-02-24 08:17 . 2010-11-21 03:27	295552	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2015-02-08 19:00 . 2014-02-11 00:51	71344	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-02-08 19:00 . 2014-02-11 00:51	701616	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-01-29 21:49 . 2014-02-11 03:46	116773704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
2014-12-19 03:06 . 2015-01-15 01:32	210432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\profsvc.dll
2014-12-19 01:46 . 2015-01-15 01:32	141312	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"GoogleChromeAutoLaunch_335715880399ED23E7B55C71EDD026AE"="c:\program files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" [2015-02-17 843592]
"HP Photosmart 7520 series (NET)"="c:\program files\HP\HP Photosmart 7520 series\Bin\ScanToPCActivationApp.exe" [2012-05-08 2552168]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2015-01-22 7780120]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ATKOSD2"="c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe" [2010-08-17 5732992]
"ATKMEDIA"="c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe" [2010-10-07 170624]
"HControlUser"="c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe" [2009-06-19 105016]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2013-07-02 254336]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2014-01-17 421888]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2011-10-28 49208]
"SonicMasterTray"="c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\Sonic Focus\SonicFocusTray.exe" [2010-07-10 984400]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2014-10-15 157480]
.
c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dropbox.lnk - c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe /systemstartup [2015-3-4 42560368]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [x]
R3 dmvsc;dmvsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\dmvsc.sys [x]
R3 MyWiFiDHCPDNS;Wireless PAN DHCP Server;c:\program files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe;c:\program files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe [x]
R3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S1 ATKWMIACPIIO;ATKWMIACPI Driver;c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK WMIACPI\atkwmiacpi64.sys;c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK WMIACPI\atkwmiacpi64.sys [x]
S1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [x]
S1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [x]
S2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [x]
S2 AFBAgent;AFBAgent;c:\windows\system32\FBAgent.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\FBAgent.exe [x]
S2 ASMMAP64;ASMMAP64;c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\ASMMAP64.sys;c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\ASMMAP64.sys [x]
S2 DMAgent;Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiMAX Red Bend Device Management Service;c:\program files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\DMAgent.exe;c:\program files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\DMAgent.exe [x]
S2 WiMAXAppSrv;Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiMAX Service;c:\program files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\AppSrv.exe;c:\program files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\AppSrv.exe [x]
S3 AiCharger;ASUS Charger Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AiCharger.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\AiCharger.sys [x]
S3 asmthub3;ASMedia USB3 Hub Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\asmthub3.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\asmthub3.sys [x]
S3 asmtxhci;ASMEDIA XHCI Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\asmtxhci.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\asmtxhci.sys [x]
S3 bpenum;Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX Enumerator;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bpenum.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\bpenum.sys [x]
S3 bpmp;Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX 6050 Series;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bpmp.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\bpmp.sys [x]
S3 bpusb;Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX 6050 Series Function Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\bpusb.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\Drivers\bpusb.sys [x]
S3 ETD;ELAN PS/2 Port Input Device;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ETD.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR813x/AR815x PCI-E Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\L1C62x64.sys [x]
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96}]
2015-02-20 13:30	1084744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\40.0.2214.115\Installer\chrmstp.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2015-03-12 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2014-02-11 19:00]
.
2015-03-12 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2014-02-10 23:05]
.
2015-02-08 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2014-02-10 23:05]
.
2015-03-09 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3774949563-2298314763-1081174214-1000Core.job
- c:\users\Brock\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2014-06-07 14:29]
.
2015-03-12 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3774949563-2298314763-1081174214-1000UA.job
- c:\users\Brock\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2014-06-07 14:29]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\"DropboxExt1"]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2015-02-11 01:12	185824	----a-w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.25.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\"DropboxExt2"]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2015-02-11 01:12	185824	----a-w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.25.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\"DropboxExt3"]
@="{FB314EDD-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDD-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2015-02-11 01:12	185824	----a-w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.25.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\"DropboxExt4"]
@="{FB314EDE-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDE-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2015-02-11 01:12	185824	----a-w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.25.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\"DropboxExt5"]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2015-02-11 01:12	185824	----a-w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.25.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\"DropboxExt6"]
@="{FB314EDF-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDF-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2015-02-11 01:12	185824	----a-w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.25.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\"DropboxExt7"]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2015-02-11 01:12	185824	----a-w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.25.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\"DropboxExt8"]
@="{FB314EE0-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EE0-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2015-02-11 01:12	185824	----a-w-	c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.25.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2011-06-02 168216]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2011-06-02 391960]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2011-06-02 419096]
"IntelWirelessWiMAX"="c:\program files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\WiMAXCU.exe" [2011-06-02 1622016]
"IntelPAN"="c:\program files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe" [2011-05-02 1935120]
"RtHDVBg"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" [2011-05-17 2226280]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.com
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~1\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Brock\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkompwua.default\
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-<NO NAME> - (no file)
HKLM-Run-ETDCtrl - c:\program files (x86)\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_16_0_0_305_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_16_0_0_305_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker6"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_16_0_0_305_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_16_0_0_305_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_16_0_0_305.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.16"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_16_0_0_305.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_16_0_0_305.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_16_0_0_305.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker6"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2015-03-11  22:40:52
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2015-03-12 02:40
.
Pre-Run: 496,263,360,512 bytes free
Post-Run: 498,303,520,768 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 1BBF064A706213DEAE506A316DE826E1
A36C5E4F47E84449FF07ED3517B43A31


----------



## johnb35

There is one driver I'm questioning.

c:\windows\system32\drivers\wcovh.sys

Can't find anything on it.  Do you know what its for?


----------



## bjballar41

i do not i went into it and it doesnt look like anything i know. i did upgrade this computer to windows 8 and was told it would work fine well then it started crashing so i tried to go back to windows 7 well that didnt work well and ended up having to download drivers and all kinds of crap when it happned but it def was not in 2009 which some of those show and i have had the computer going on 3 years now. i dont care so much about the computer anymore as i do about getting the actual network to work


----------



## bjballar41

ok so all of a sudden everything is working fine looks like facebook came up no problems


----------



## johnb35

Yeah, downgrading an OS isn't as easy as upgrading an OS.  Well as long as everything is working then leave it be.  

Going back to why it won't work on computer and phone is that I'm guessing something happened on the computer for your account to be locked and when trying to access it on phone, it wouldn't let you log in.  I'm guessing anyway. But that one page that came up asking for credit card number bothers me.  Facebook is free and they won't ask for payment to recover your account.


----------



## bjballar41

i do know you can add cards to pay for games and junk like that


----------



## bjballar41

well now it says adobe flashplayer out of date but i cant get it update


----------



## bjballar41

pretty sure its a virus tho cause of how it wants me to download it but i cant get it off my screen or to quit coming up and when i exit chrome it still keeps up everything when i go back in doesnt actually close it


----------



## bjballar41




----------



## bjballar41

Any help on this is greatly appreciated. When I try and go to pages it just pops up with this can't really do much


----------



## johnb35

If that is chrome then you need to download the latest version of chrome as flash player is built into it.  If its a different browser then go here and download the lastest version but first uninstall flash player first.

https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/


----------



## bjballar41

it is google chrome i dont see anywhere i can update in the toolbar?


----------



## bjballar41

when i try and download the plug in all i get is the ordinal 459 could not be located in the dynamic link library urlmon.dll\


----------



## johnb35

Since you are using chrome, download the latest version of chrome since flash player is built into it.


----------



## bjballar41

its up to date and its still popping up saying i needed to. its some kind of virus i think but i cant figure out how to get rid of it


----------



## johnb35

There is malware out there that will tell you that you need to update flash player.  Just run the programs recommended as before.  

adwcleaner
junkware removal tool 
malwarebytes


----------



## bjballar41

ok ill try those again and see


----------



## bjballar41

problem is i cant really get to the sites if its not already in the that uvk app i have cause that thing pops up everytime


----------



## johnb35

Get rid of the uvk program.

And FYI, there is an edit button on your posts so you can edit them after the fact instead of creating another post.


----------



## bjballar41

i know i try to most of the time sorry about that. why get rid of it? its got the programs in there u posted about


----------



## johnb35

I've never even heard about it before.  And it doesn't include those programs.  From what I just read online it collects the logs from those programs after running them and includes them in reports.  I'm gonna have to read up on it before I can recommend using it.


----------



## bjballar41

ok well i went and downloaded them (i think) but nothing is coming up


----------



## johnb35

Have you tried resetting chromes settings?


----------



## bjballar41

yes tried that last night


----------



## bjballar41

when i run adwcleaner im not sure what to do i click scan and it says its waiting on for action idk what to do to make it scan


----------



## johnb35

When you open adwcleaner, it will take about a minute or so to scan.  When it says waiting on action, that means its done and you need to press the cleaning button.  After it has ran it will reboot the system and pop up with a log.


----------



## bjballar41

# AdwCleaner v4.112 - Logfile created 13/03/2015 at 21:31:49
# Updated 09/03/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-03-05.1 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 7 Professional Service Pack 1 (x64)
# Username : Brock - BROCK-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Brock\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.112 (1).exe
# Option : Cleaning

***** [ Services ] *****


***** [ Files / Folders ] *****


***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****


***** [ Shortcuts ] *****


***** [ Registry ] *****


***** [ Web browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v0.0.0.0


-\\ Mozilla Firefox v36.0.1 (x86 en-US)


-\\ Google Chrome v41.0.2272.89


*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [4950 bytes] - [08/03/2015 19:06:29]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [1797 bytes] - [11/03/2015 22:12:28]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [1064 bytes] - [12/03/2015 23:00:30]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [1088 bytes] - [13/03/2015 19:45:09]
AdwCleaner[R4].txt - [1225 bytes] - [13/03/2015 20:46:25]
AdwCleaner[R5].txt - [1265 bytes] - [13/03/2015 21:16:57]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1845 bytes] - [11/03/2015 22:15:25]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1092 bytes] - [12/03/2015 23:11:34]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1155 bytes] - [13/03/2015 19:47:29]
AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [1193 bytes] - [13/03/2015 21:31:49]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [1252  bytes] ##########



thats what came up its still doing it after running all three programs

was gonna uninstall and reinstall chome to see if that helped but it wont even let me do that says to close all windows even when things are closed


----------



## johnb35

Why are computers such a pain in the butt?  lol

Try using a different browser such as IE and see if you have any issues with flash websites such as youtube.   Look at your chrome addons and see if there is anything weird in there. 

Do you have more than one computer at home?  to test?

Reboot windows and then try uninstalling and reinstalling chrome.


----------



## bjballar41

i have a super old mac from like 2007 but chrome wont update on it anymore so its out of date. tried firefox just to see did samething been trying to do some research and a place said to run what you said then run hitman pro for it to check and see if it pulls anything up

we mostly use our phones for normal search and browsing. i was actually looking into getting a new one sometime this year maybe


----------



## johnb35

What about Internet Explorer?  The only other thing to do would be to do a system restore back to when it was working properly.  

I would hate for you to click on that link it says because it will just make things worse. 

This may be router poisoning too.  There are hits that the fake adobe update has to do with router hacking.  Can you reset your router back to defaults?


----------



## bjballar41

i can try and see hadnt ever done that. and ill have to check on restoring the computer i havent ever done that and if i ever reset it its back to factory and i rather not do that cause of the pics and stuff. im pretty sure i have a back up of them on an external hard drive. can you walk me through on the restore point?


well crap i cant remember login stuff and its not the same as what i had saved on keeper

well cant get into router right now. guess ill have to do a hard reset.

cant factory reset computer has no option i bios or anything i cant figure this thing out this is killing me

Just tried the Mac it worked fine on same website and all no problems

i downloaded avg to see if it will pull anything up. now it keeps popping up with something saying its from avg wanting me to save it? but its already running


----------



## johnb35

I'm not talking about factory reset, I'm just talking about doing a system restore which is totally different.  System restore is located in programs, accessories, system tools, system restore.  Once the window opens pick a day that the system was working correcty as far as facebook and everythng else goes and restore back to that day and see if it was succesful.

However, as many problems as you have had here lately, it may benefit you to start from scratch.  What computer do you have?  Is it store bought or custom built?


----------



## bjballar41

store bought and im at work but i think its an asus u56e. like i said when i went back i had all kinds of problems it was horrible. i went into bios and didnt see an option for restore. ill take a look at what you mentioned tho but will it work if i never made a backup?


----------



## johnb35

System restore doesn't delete any personal files, it just changes system files and such back to a day when everything was working fine.  If the machine was working fine a week ago, then go back to last week sometime. You will lose any installed updates or programs installed since that date but thats it.  You should have the option to create recovery cd's if you wish to just install windows fresh or I believe you press the f9 button on bootup to boot to recovery partition to reinstall that way.


----------



## bjballar41

right but dont you actually have to tell it to make a restore point or does it automaticlly do it for you?


----------



## johnb35

As long as system restore is turned on, the computer automatically creates restore points at certain times.  If system restore is turned off then you have no restore points to go back to.


----------



## bjballar41

so i just checked system restore and i didnt have it turned on so am i screwed at this point?


----------



## johnb35

Yep.  Back up your data and reinstall windows.  Always have system restore on.


----------



## bjballar41

Is there a walk through on this so I don't screw it up


----------



## bjballar41

i ran avast for a second time found a few things i deleted them and also cleared the recycle bin and looks like its fixed

well crap its back again

well i guess im gonna reinstall windows but how can u if u didnt get a restore disk?


----------



## johnnycomelately

*I think it's a virus*

I just started getting the same message from my computer.  All of my stock accounts and everything else work fine but when I try to log on facebook the message you posted pops up.  From my phone and other computers I have no problems logging on to facebook.


----------



## johnb35

bjballar41 said:


> i ran avast for a second time found a few things i deleted them and also cleared the recycle bin and looks like its fixed
> 
> well crap its back again
> 
> well i guess im gonna reinstall windows but how can u if u didnt get a restore disk?



Sorry, didn't know you edited your post. 

You will have to create the installation media from here.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-recovery

Enter the key for the version of windows you have and they will verify it.


----------



## bjballar41

is there a way to get the product key off the computer. i cant seem to find my slip with the product key on it


----------



## johnb35

Download and run magic jellybean keyfinder.


----------



## bjballar41

All it says is a bunch of B


----------



## johnb35

Your cd key for windows will be seen here.


----------



## bjballar41

Ya just has b all across


----------



## johnb35

Try produkey

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/produkey.zip

Unzip it and run it.

However, it sounds like you have a volume license key. 



> "All any key finder will show for my product key is BBBBB-BBBBB-BBBBB-BBBBB-BBBBB!"
> 
> or
> "The key finder I tried only found the last five digits of my product key but the rest was all B's!"
> 
> Some editions of Windows (and some other Microsoft products) are made available via what's called a volume license. In these types of distributions, a product key is shared among anywhere from five to thousands of software installations, depending on the license, so product verification is handled differently.
> 
> Basically, this means that your product key is not stored in the registry and no product key finder program will be able to find it. You can't find something that isn't there. Your best bet in this situation is to contact the provider of your copy of Windows and ask for a replacement product key.


----------



## bjballar41

Product key wasn't found. Does it matter I got the windows 7 from dreamspark?


----------



## bjballar41

Ok I finally got the product key and making a download them what?


----------



## johnb35

You will need to burn the iso file to a dvd.  Windows 7 has the ability built in.  Then just boot to the dvd and delete existing partitions and partition the way you want it and install windows.


----------



## bjballar41

So f8 on start up. Ive never deleted partitions read about it but never actually done it


----------



## bjballar41

And what about all the drivers and everything

Do I need to custom install or upgrade


----------



## johnb35

Custom install.  And yes, you will most likely need to install some drivers after the install.


----------



## bjballar41

Ok got it installed but pic is horrible I can't remember how to adjust it

Maybe I need to install a bunch of drivers idr which ones I need I know Wi-Fi for sure


----------



## johnb35

Video driver will fix the look of the desktop on your screen.  Yeah most likely a few drivers.


----------



## bjballar41

Ok so I was going to install the drivers and I can't get in the net even plugged up to router so how do I did that so I can install the other drivers?


----------



## johnb35

Download the drivers from a different computer and put them on a usb flash drive then install on the other computer.


----------



## bjballar41

Plugged in usb and it doesn't pull anything up

Nvm on that


----------



## bjballar41

So got some drivers installed for it working with it plugged up to router and then I tried to get more drivers and it had the same msg pop up again


----------



## johnb35

Look in device manager to see what drivers need to be installed.


----------



## bjballar41

Same msg and all. Ie seems to be fine for now that's on chrome


----------



## johnb35

Did you download the latest version of Chrome?  As I said before, flash player is integrated into chrome and you need the latest version of chrome to get the latest version of flash player.


----------



## bjballar41

Yes chrome is up to date

update now internet explorer is doing it also


----------



## johnb35

Try downloading the newest version of flash player from here.

https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

Not sure what is going on with your system.


----------



## bjballar41

Even after updating from link u posted Same thing get the pop up


----------



## Agent Smith

Try this. Go to the control panel select the large icons view. Select flash player.  Chose the update tab and select never check for updates.

You should update manually when you know there is an update. I use the browser Pale Moon and I can check that in the plugins options. 

BTW- If the above doesn't work try Pale Moon and if that works stick with Pale Moon and ditch Chrome. 

HTML5 for life!

EDIT- This also could be malicious. Go here and tell me what version you're using. https://get2.adobe.com/flashplayer/

What are the links that these pop ups appear?

Full disclosure, I haven't read this entire thread.


----------



## bjballar41

I'll give it a shot and see what I can do. Gonna be hard as it is popping up on all sites now

Version says 17.0.0.134


----------



## johnb35

All I can say is that you seem to have reinfected yourself with something to be getting that to popup.  

Try running tdsskiller to see if you have a rootkit.

Please download and run TDSSkiller

When the program opens, click on change parameters, click on detect tdlfs file system and then click ok, click on the start scan button.






TDSSKiller will now scan your computer for the TDSS infection. When the scan has finished it will display a result screen stating whether or not the infection was found on your computer. If it was found it will display a screen similar to the one below.






To remove the infections simply click on the Continue button and TDSSKiller will attempt to clean them or remove them.

After trying to clean them it will pop up with the results of the scan and its actions.






Please reboot the system if asked to do so. 

After running there will be a log that will be located at the root of your c:\ drive labeled tdsskiller with a series of numbers after it example,  C:\TDSSKiller.2.4.7_23.07.2010_15.31.43_log.txt  

Please open the log and copy and paste it back here.


----------



## bjballar41

Did as I said and nothing was found. Now I haven't deleted the old partition yet could that be it?


----------



## johnb35

Didn't you reinstall windows?  You can't do that without deleting the partition that windows is on.  So what exactly did you do?


----------



## bjballar41

installed windows told it to override the other one pretty much I just haven't deleted the old one. but when I turn the computer on and off it doesn't give me option on which one to boot to its just the new windows


----------



## bjballar41

so i used it a lil while last night the pop up never came up but i still cant get the wifi to work and some pics are still grainy. internet does work as long as its hard wired into the router, ive tried downloading from asus and intel for wifi neither one worked


----------



## johnb35

Go into device manager and click the plus sign next to display adapter and network adapter.  What are the entries under both?  Do you have any entries that say unknown device or anything with yellow question marks to them?


----------



## bjballar41

yes I have one under network adapters it says Intel(R) 82567LF Gigabit Network Connection. then also under other devices network controller and SM Bus Controller they all have a yellow triangle with a ! in it those are the only three


----------



## johnb35

Right click on each of those entries and click on properties, click on the details tab, change the property to hardware ID and give me the 4 digit vendor and device ID numbers.  They look like this.  ven_xxxx and dev_yyyy where x and y are 4 alphanumeric digits.


----------



## bjballar41

on the intel one it says

pci\ven_8086&dev_10bf

network controller says 

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_13058086&REV_67

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_13058086

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0885&CC_028000

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0885&CC_0280

SM Bus

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_11571043&REV_05

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_11571043

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&CC_0C0500

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&CC_0C05


----------



## johnb35

Assuming you have windows 7 64bit then here are your drivers.

wireless - https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...intel.com/23723/eng/Wireless_16.11.0_Ds64.exe

chipset - https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do....intel.com/21926/eng/INF_allOS_9.2.0.1030.exe


----------



## bjballar41

well that got wifi to work but on device manager there is still a yellow triangle on that wireless network one. idk if I should worry about it or not. also how do I delete the old partition? I never did that and there are also some still grainy pics like on yahoo, msn, and even here like the new post button is very grainy idk if that's cause of my driver or what? but thank you for getting the wifi working for sure

just pulled up chrome and it looks a lot better on chrome? maybe its just internet explorer


----------



## johnb35

Well, the wifi is your wireless network.  Can you post a picture of your device manager please?  Need to see what you are seeing.


----------



## bjballar41

i think that worked


----------

